# Sexiest werewolf in a movie/show



## Ilvenis (Oct 22, 2009)

What's your opinion on the best looking werewolf in any movie you've seen?  And best transformation?  Hugh Jackman in Van Helsing is probably my favorite and my favorite transformation was in An American Werewolf in London.  And of course Liru is probably the cutest I've seen.  Sexy lycans seem to be a bit hard to come across since they usually seem to be embroiled in some spat with vampires and the vampires are portrayed as the sexy ones with werewolves having the raw power and aggression.  And while I'm on the subject, who's planning on seeing The Wolfman?


----------



## Skittle (Oct 22, 2009)

Best Lycans ever - Dog Soldiers.

End of story.


----------



## Ilvenis (Oct 22, 2009)

Haven't seen it but just added it to Netflix queue.


----------



## Sinjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Uh, I have no clue.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Oct 22, 2009)

Not normally into the "werewolf = evil/mindless killer, no exceptions!" plot, but if I'm recommended a movie from a friend, I'll still watch it, maybe even enjoy it. Slaughtering dumbasses is still entertaining to me.

Dog Soldiers was awesome, even Big Bad Wolf was great. Poor special effects is barely a factor to me.


----------



## Kaamos (Oct 22, 2009)

skittle said:


> Best Lycans ever - Dog Soldiers.
> 
> End of story.



That movie was pretty good. I haven't seen any other werewolf movie because they usually suck.

Edit: Whoa, it's actually on the Chiller channel right now.


----------



## Attaman (Oct 23, 2009)

skittle said:


> Best Lycans ever - Dog Soldiers.


  Forget the "Lycans", the whole movie was a Saga in the memory of Spoon.  


> End of story.


Exactly.

Best looking as in sexiest, or best looking as in most visually appealing / could watch without laughing?


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 23, 2009)

Seductive scene in Ginger-snaps. Hands down. Made my rod become hard as rock and made me pitch a tend that would give a circus green with envy.


----------



## SailorYue (Oct 23, 2009)

Big Wolf on Campus. OMG Tommy Dawkins = ROCKS


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 23, 2009)

Anyone got screenshot URLs for the lazy?



skittle said:


> Best Lycans ever - Dog Soldiers.
> 
> End of story.


A cheapy-gory werewolf movie with stereotypical werewolves.  Everybody but the protagonist is ultimately either turned into one and/or killed off.  Saw it one night on Sci-Fi channel.  Didn't get a good look at the wolves though, so no comments here.


----------



## Skittle (Oct 23, 2009)

Stratadrake said:


> Anyone got screenshot URLs for the lazy?
> 
> 
> A cheapy-gory werewolf movie with stereotypical werewolves.  Everybody but the protagonist is ultimately either turned into one and/or killed off.  Saw it one night on Sci-Fi channel.  Didn't get a good look at the wolves though, so no comments here.


They are the most realistic to me. They didn't have tails but whatever. So what if it was cheap? The fact it was make with absolutely NO CGI is pretty rockin'. 

Most werewolf movies have these ugly excuses for werewolves. They all remind me of the Harry Potter movie. *shudder*


----------



## SailorYue (Oct 23, 2009)

cant find any decen screenshots cuz its been off air for a long time but heres the wiki page:

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&ct=res&cd=2&ved=0CA4QFjAB&url=http%3A%2F%2Fen.wikipedia.org%2Fwiki%2FBig_Wolf_on_Campus&ei=uVHhSrH-D4TOsgOD1pWyAw&usg=AFQjCNFSjigrZjg_jxLYRAlLTxHmLOaXpQ

FYI Tommy Dawkins was a HOT Werre. i mean he had shaggy hair, but awsome sidburns and fangs.

oh, heres a MQ youtube video of the theme song you can see how decent the makeup on Tommy wasq
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cou9QRqa87c


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 23, 2009)

Rofl @ this topic


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 23, 2009)

Lame pun alert, be ready.



skittle said:


> They are the most realistic to me. They didn't have tails but whatever. So what if it was cheap? The fact it was make with absolutely NO CGI is pretty rockin'.


What can I say, I wasn't watching too closely *shrug* 

The main gripe I have about werewolf movies is, well, their portrayal as "monsters".  Okay, so Dog Soldiers did have a bit of the army troops realizing that their mythanthropic enemies had a _strategy_ of all things, but their onscreen appearances were pretty limited so you never really got to "see" more of them than attack, injure and/or kill the humans.


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 23, 2009)

When Ginger (Gingersnaps) was Transforming into a werewolf was awesome...but once she turned into the werewolf completely, it was like..."meh"


Skinwalkers...the movie and plot was meh....but the werewolves were cool.


----------



## SailorYue (Oct 23, 2009)

Tommy Dawkins, the Pleaseantvill Werewolf was a good were. unlike his maker, he didt go sttarrt attackingpeople (which pissed off the werewolf syndicate


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 23, 2009)

SailorYue said:


> Tommy Dawkins, the Pleaseantvill Werewolf was a good were. unlike his maker, he didt go sttarrt attackingpeople (which pissed off the werewolf syndicate



We get it.
This is the third time you've mentioned it. >:[


----------



## SailorYue (Oct 23, 2009)

actially i never said he was good. i justsaid he was hot


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (Oct 23, 2009)

Tommy Dawkins was a heroic werewolf. He was a werewolf that was heroic. He lived in Pleasentville, which is where he lives. SailorYue is attracted to him. She pays attention to his show, and knows that he lived in Pleasentville. Being a heroic werewolf, he wasn't evil, unlike his maker who was evil and bit him, an act of evil, which transformed him into a werewolf, which gave the show a plot. Some people, like SailorYue, think its a good thing that the show had a plot and therefore a reason to exist, and it meant they could see Tommy Dawkins, who they were attracted to sexually because they found him sexually attractive. However for him it was a bad thing, as it turned him into a werewolf, but he fought against the nature of the werewolf and became heroic. It made the werewolf syndicate angry which stopped them from being calm. The reason it made them angry was because he was heroic and a werewolf. Being a heroic werewolf he fought monsters, saved people and contributed other such heroic deeds, usually through the use of the abilities he gained as a werewolf.

*Nods head* Yeah, that all makes perfect sense.


----------



## Stawks (Oct 24, 2009)

Jason Bateman's in Teen Wolf Too. It's not even close.

Although, Benicio Del Toro's Wolfman looks yummy, if the trailers are any indication.


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Oct 24, 2009)

Gary Oldman in Bram Stoker's Dracula. End of fucking story.

Oh, Dog Soldiers was pretty cool, too.


----------



## Dread Husky (Oct 25, 2009)

Does Blood and Chocolate count? Because Gabriel = <333.


----------



## Stawks (Oct 25, 2009)

The Walkin Dude said:


> Gary Oldman in Bram Stoker's Dracula. End of fucking story.



Yeah, except that it didn't make any fucking sense.


----------



## Fay V (Oct 25, 2009)

i know i'll get flamed for this but, I kinda liked how the original were in underworld 2 looked (the big white one) Everything else in those movies...meh


----------



## Lukar (Oct 25, 2009)

MortuarySin said:


> Does Blood and Chocolate count? Because Gabriel = <333.



This.


----------



## MHFC (Oct 25, 2009)

um... i guess your mum is probably my favourite.





psych. -no i kind of like the one in the recent new moon movie. is that bad? probably.


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 26, 2009)

MHFC said:


> no i kind of like the one in the recent new moon movie. is that bad?



He's a furry and a Paedo. You should be ashamed of yourself.


----------



## SailorYue (Oct 26, 2009)

hey, he's going to wait until Nessie's grown up, justlike his buddy who ALSO bonded with a child is. rihgt now theyre "big brother" to the kids.


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 26, 2009)

SailorYue said:


> hey, he's going to wait until Nessie's grown up, justlike his buddy who ALSO bonded with a child is. rihgt now theyre "big brother" to the kids.



Mormon Version: Paedo Furries.

Smeyer must've looked into the fandom to create such characters.


----------



## Kaamos (Oct 26, 2009)

SailorYue said:


> hey, he's going to wait until Nessie's grown up, justlike his buddy who ALSO bonded with a child is. rihgt now theyre "big brother" to the kids.



http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/TheJailBaitWait



> Oh, my God, _Twilight_. The teenage wolves who imprint on a 2-year-old and a newborn have the longest Jail Bait Wait ever. Total Squick.
> 
> In the case of Jacob and Nessie the wait won't be so long, since Nessie will age faster than a human would, but extra Squick is added by the fact he falls in love with her the day she is born. His werewolf friend Quil, however, will be spending the next sixteen years very lonely.



Yeah, that's still kind of creepy.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 26, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Mormon Version: Paedo Furries.
> 
> Smeyer must've looked into the fandom to create such characters.


You know now that I think about it, she probably ED it.


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 26, 2009)

CannonFodder said:


> You know now that I think about it, she probably ED it.



Yes because they are too much like furries.
Always wanting to get in a good yiff with another's girlfriend before turning to their child for some RL Cub fun. 

Smeyer's the ultimate furry troll.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 27, 2009)

MHFC said:


> psych. -no i kind of like the one in the recent new moon movie. is that bad? probably.



Saw a preview clip (really short thing, about 3 seconds long) where he jumps into the air, morphs and lands on all fours as a red wolf.  The actual character aside, the wolf CGI was pretty darn cool.



Kaamos said:


> http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/TheJailBaitWait


Damn you 

...but on the bright side, I was able to escape after reading only _two_ articles and not two hours.  Definitely an improvement.


----------



## Twylyght (Oct 28, 2009)

I liked American Werewolf in London and the first Howling.  The Van helsing werewolf looked good too.


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Oct 28, 2009)

Stawks said:


> Yeah, except that it didn't make any fucking sense.



True, but he still looked badass, even though it was kind of disturbing watching her bang whatsherface in the garden.


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 28, 2009)

Twylyght said:


> I liked American Werewolf in London and the first Howling.  The Van helsing werewolf looked good too.


Rick Baker FTW.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Oct 28, 2009)

The Walkin Dude said:


> True, but he still looked badass, even though it was kind of disturbing watching her bang whatsherface in the garden.



Because cinema likes to place werewolf personalities in between two categories: violent predator and sexual deviant.

But then again, what human or animal doesn't screw?


----------



## Twylyght (Oct 29, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Rick Baker FTW.


I love his work.


----------

